# Jr's 1st deer



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry to start another weekend gun hunting thread but I needed to post my son's first deer. He has been going with me since he was 7 and this was his first year carrying a gun, he is 11 now. We hunted youth season, planned a trip to Nelsonvilee that he was sick for and generally hunted alot with few sightings. We headed to Marietta for Saturday and buck fever had him locked down on a nice 8 point. We met some other friends on the way home and did some small drives. Hunter finally scored on a BB. I am not sure who was more excited him or I.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

By the way my buddy posed Hunter with the deer and had me jump in for a quick pic. I hate to see pictures where the weapon is not pointed in a safe direction unloaded or not.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great story...tell him Congrats for me!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Congrats to father and son:! ! That pic is making my stomach growl, that's some yummy looking venison on the ground


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats to you both.Nothing like a Father and Son having a great hunt togather. Something to remember forever.Congrats again!!!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Randy,
Tell Hunter I said congrats on his first kill. I'm sure he will kill many more in his lifetime but he will remember the first the most because it was with Dad !


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Good going! the pic made me nervous lol

Great experience for the boy!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Job Hunter
His 1st one will bring a smile to your face for the rest of your life Dad
geowol


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice. Congrats to both of you. Mostly him. LOL


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job and lifelong memories for both of you.

I still clearly remember, and think of often, Josh's first deer.

Congratulations


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations to your son Swantucky. That is really, really cool!

CG


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulation to your son on his deer and to you for taking him out with you.
Reading your post took me back twenty plus years and remembering the smile on my son's face with his deer. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

AWESOME deer! Congrats. A day you both will remember forever. My little one is only 2 1/2 and I cannot wait to take him out.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats to your son and u. I also remember my sons first and now my grandsons first.


----------

